# Which countries in Europe have the biggest noses?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just curious.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Armenia: 62%
Albania (Ghegs): "well over 50%"
Montenegro: 52%
Jews (Ashkenazi): "far fewer than 50%"
Ireland: 45%
Basques: 43% (Spanish); 49% (French)
Netherlands (Frisians): 35%
Italy (North): 32%
Greece: 30%
Switzerland: 25%
Serbia: 25%
Ukraine (Volhynians): 17%
Spain: 15%
Bulgaria: "rare"
http://s1.zetaboards.com/anthroscape/topic/4807332/2/

http://www.theapricity.com/snpa/racesofeurope.htm


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I met a couple people recently from a certain area of Europe and they both had huge noses. I'm not sure if it's the country they are from or maybe both were Jewish.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Not Germany they had a solution for this


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm Portuguese, Russian, English, and Irish, and I have one of the biggest noses I've ever seen on a female. I don't know if that means anything. Most people in my family have small or average-sized noses, so I was just unlucky.

My Russian ancestors on my father's side practiced Judaism but aren't from Israel, so I'm not Jewish by blood and my family doesn't practice it. People ask me if I am, though, and I know it's because of my huge nose. Kind of a self-esteem ruiner.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm Portuguese, Russian, English, and Irish, and I have one of the biggest noses I've ever seen on a female. I don't know if that means anything. Most people in my family have small or average-sized noses, so I was just unlucky.
> 
> My Russian ancestors on my father's side practiced Judaism but aren't from Israel, so I'm not Jewish by blood and my family doesn't practice it. People ask me if I am, though, and I know it's because of my huge nose. Kind of a self-esteem ruiner.


Your nose isn't that big. I've seen bigger on women (including this one really hot chick in Brazil that I went to a rave with). My sister when she first moved to NY (her hair was dyed black then) would get people on the street saying shalom to her. :lol We aren't even jewish although are maternal grandmother might have been partially jewish. Not sure.

I'm used to sort of big noses but these 2 guys had truly impressive schnozers.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Why so curious? Just because men have big noses doesn't mean they also have big feet. So don't be getting all excited and booking your flight to Armenia just yet.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm Portuguese, Russian, English, and Irish, and I have one of the biggest noses I've ever seen on a female. I don't know if that means anything. Most people in my family have small or average-sized noses, so I was just unlucky.
> 
> My Russian ancestors on my father's side practiced Judaism but aren't from Israel, so I'm not Jewish by blood and my family doesn't practice it. People ask me if I am, though, and I know it's because of my huge nose. Kind of a self-esteem ruiner.


Why do americans claim so many ancesteries lol?

No offence by the way


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Rich91 said:


> *Why do americans claim so many ancesteries lol?*
> 
> No offence by the way







:teeth


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Your nose isn't that big. I've seen bigger on women (including this one really hot chick in Brazil that I went to a rave with). My sister when she first moved to NY (her hair was dyed black then) would get people on the street saying shalom to her. :lol We aren't even jewish although are maternal grandmother might have been partially jewish. Not sure.
> 
> I'm used to sort of big noses but these 2 guys had truly impressive schnozers.


It's a lot bigger when I smile - it spreads all over my face. I honestly don't know any girl with a nose bigger than mine. :stu The vast majority of people here are Italian and have cute, sharp noses, so I stick out like a sore thumb.



Rich91 said:


> Why do americans claim so many ancesteries lol?
> 
> No offence by the way


The OP was asking about European countries so that's why I listed them. Most people are of mixed ancestry here.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

My grandma and her Welsh relatives all had huge noses. My grandfather was from northern Italy and had a pretty big nose too. Thus my mother and aunts and uncles are all well-endowed in that facial region


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> Why do americans claim so many ancesteries lol?
> 
> No offence by the way


Because we have that many ancestories here.

For example, one grandparent could be Italian, one could be American Indian, one could be Norwegian, one could be French, and the other could be German.

And it's usually not that simple.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, I've got one of the most insignificant noses I know. Therefore, by process of induction, it can't be the Dutch.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Da British


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> Da British


my nose is pretty small and a little flat though... But I can't prove that I get that genetically from British ancestry I suppose.

This is such a random thread XD


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have Polish/German ancestry and my nose is quite large.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> my nose is pretty small and a little flat though... But I can't prove that I get that genetically from British ancestry I suppose.
> 
> This is such a random thread XD


oh your a brit too then

sigh


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> oh your a brit too then
> 
> sigh


lol, you really didn't know that? XD I'm sure I've brought it up enough times on this forum. I think I must have brought it up to you before as well since I know how much you love the UK


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

why are you curious ?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sigh me and the brits

just cant get away from them


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> Sigh me and the brits
> 
> just cant get away from them


:hug

I'm sorry, we are like a plague. What can you do?


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

This is an odd thing to wonder.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

missingno said:


> Not Germany they had a solution for this


Hah


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a part of the big nose community and i am always saddened when one of our people tries to cross over by undergoing plastic surgery. I wish having a big nose would come with benefits like increased sense of smell but i embrace it nonetheless.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm Portuguese, Russian, English, and Irish, and I have one of the biggest noses I've ever seen on a female. I don't know if that means anything. Most people in my family have small or average-sized noses, so I was just unlucky.
> 
> My Russian ancestors on my father's side practiced Judaism but aren't from Israel, so I'm not Jewish by blood and my family doesn't practice it. People ask me if I am, though, and I know it's because of my huge nose. Kind of a self-esteem ruiner.


Bigger nose has to do with testosterone I think. Smaller nose=more feminine, bigger nose more masculine.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hasn't anyone here traveled around Europe?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Ireland


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mlochail said:


> Bigger nose has to do with testosterone I think. Smaller nose=more feminine, bigger nose more masculine.


Probably. That's why so many guys have told me that I look like a man. I could easily pass for one if I cut my hair short.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> I have Polish/German ancestry and my nose is quite large.


 Same.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Hasn't anyone here traveled around Europe?


Only western Europe (and once to Berlin) but I never paid attention to nose size anyway lol.

My mum is going to Poland soon, I'll ask her to look at people's noses :teeth (not really though)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

missingno said:


> Not Germany they had a solution for this


ba dum tis


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> I have Polish/German ancestry and my nose is quite large.


I'm Polish/Russian and mine isn't. I don't think there is any European ethnicity with consistently large noses.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a Hungarian honker. :lol


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

My nose is just Fine.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Probably. That's why so many guys have told me that I look like a man. I could easily pass for one if I cut my hair short.


It's more forgiving for a female to look a bit masculine but not for men to look feminine, so you're still good though.

This is sad because it really means people by default look down upon anything female, and respect anything more masculine.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mlochail said:


> It's more forgiving for a female to look a bit masculine but not for men to look feminine, so you're still good though.
> 
> This is sad because it really means people by default look down upon anything female, and respect anything more masculine.


It really isn't. I was bullied for nearly a decade over the way I look.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> It really isn't. I was bullied for nearly a decade over the way I look.


So that's why you are so harsh on yourself and dont find yourself to be beautiful.

Sorry for being bullied. But then, are you sure it was you the one at fault and not them? I would blame them.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Unless someone will grab a ruler and start measuring the noses of the entire population of Europe, this burning dilemma will never get sorted out. :rofl

Claiming some ethnic group has a bigger nose just because someone saw a few people with large noses while visiting some country is ridiculous! There are people with small and large noses in every country. Even the stereotype about the jewish population is debatable.

The only sure statements seem to be that, in general:

1. men have bigger noses because of the testosterone;
2. asian race has the smallest nose(probably evolution).


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I wish I had a nose.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> So that's why you are so harsh on yourself and dont find yourself to be beautiful.
> 
> Sorry for being bullied. But then, are you sure it was you the one at fault and not them? I would blame them.


I'm not blaming myself for being bullied, but to be fair they were being honest about my ugliness (albeit in a rude way). That's just how it is. At least I have a realistic perspective over my looks.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Why would anyone wonder this


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

So stereotypes are ok again?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Why do you ask OP do you have a big nose?

Mine is big I'm Italian.

I've also noticed Jewish people to have big noses.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have a Hungarian honker. :lol


What features are generally common among Hungarians? I try to look it up online but I never really find a clear answer.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

What about the Nose people?

edit: sorry, i meant No*r*se


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> What features are generally common among Hungarians? I try to look it up online but I never really find a clear answer.


They have really big mouths because they are always hungry.

Ok, I admit, it's a lame joke.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EternallyRestless said:


> What features are generally common among Hungarians? I try to look it up online but I never really find a clear answer.


It's a mix, though....there are people who look European with light hair and eyes, then there is the Turkish influence with dark hair and eyes.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's a mix, though....there are people who look European with light hair and eyes, then there is the Turkish influence with dark hair and eyes.


Oh I see, cause my grandmother was Hungarian and she had dark hair and eyes, but I didn't know any of her family. I have a bigger-than-average nose and my septum is deviated, but I'm also Italian so...


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Mersault said:


> What about the Nose people?
> 
> edit: sorry, i meant No*r*se


Northern people need the smallest noses possible to prevent said body parts falling off due to freezing.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> What features are generally common among Hungarians? I try to look it up online but I never really find a clear answer.


I am seeing hungarians a lot but nothing really stands out. Or I am not noticing it. The most obvious thing is the way they talk. They seem to talk slower. My neighbours are very slow when talking. Its probably the fact the hungarian language is not indo-european as in the great majority of european countries. So they have another ''flow'' of speech. Just a guess.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EternallyRestless said:


> Oh I see, cause my grandmother was Hungarian and she had dark hair and eyes, but I didn't know any of her family. I have a bigger-than-average nose and my septum is deviated, but I'm also Italian so...


I also have a deviated septum. My dad, brother, and I have the same nose and same condition.

My dad actually got a hybrid of his parents - his mom was dark-skinned and hair, and his father was blond with blue eyes.

I have the easy to tan skin from my dad, but I got my blue eyes from my mom. Hair is in-between but closer to my dad.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's a mix, though....there are people who look European with light hair and eyes, then there is the Turkish influence with dark hair and eyes.


How have you established that? Especially the ''turkish'' influence.
I am very curious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sad vlad said:


> How have you established that? Especially the ''turkish'' influence.
> I am very curious.


The Turks invaded areas to the south of Austria-Hungary. They actually didn't get much further north than Hungary so there is a mix of people there to this day.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> I am seeing hungarians a lot but nothing really stands out. Or I am not noticing it. The most obvious thing is the way they talk. They seem to talk slower. My neighbours are very slow when talking. Its probably the fact the hungarian language is not indo-european as in the great majority of european countries. So they have another ''flow'' of speech. Just a guess.


Hungarian indeed is a part of the "Uralic languages" family. But from my experience, Hungarian talking sounds a lot more fast paced and "slavic" than Finnish and Estonian do.

Of course it is possible that there are major individual differences in applying the language, but just giving in my two cents as a "relative" of the Hungarian language.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> The Turks invaded areas to the south of Austria-Hungary. They actually didn't get much further north than Hungary so there is a mix of people there to this day.


Nope. That is not true.

1. They did go further by attacking Viena twice. That was their target for centuries cause it was a key point for an expansion in central and western Europe. They have failed.

2. They did invade the Hungarian Kingdom(there was no Austria-Hungary till 1867) and hungarians lost their decisive battle at Mohacs in 1526. But they didnt colonise it. They didnt bring in huge amounts of turks to ''mix'' with the population. Serbia, for example, was a longer period under Otoman Empire's control and there was no significant ''mix''. It's the same with many other nations in same situation.

Hungarians are of all eye and hair colors. They did mix with local populations after conquering Pannonia. Usually slavic ones.

If you saw slightley darker people there(hair, eyes, and skin; all of them) those aren't turkish reminiscences. Those are gypsies that came in waves , as nomads, from Asia(most likely India) a long time ago. They are present in almost all central and eastern european countries.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Hungarian indeed is a part of the "Uralic languages" family. But from my experience, Hungarian talking sounds a lot more fast paced and "slavic" than Finnish and Estonian do.


You are indeed, correct.

I was wondering should I say that too or not. 

About 20-25% of the population in my area are hungarians. I live next to them and talked to them a lot. I have hungarian colleagues at work too. They have a difficult language. I only know a few words. It doesnt sound slavic at all to me. The usual stereotype about them is being ''slow''. Not slow minded though. So I hope I am not misunderstood. Just the way they talk. They are also hardworking and disciplined.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> Hungarian indeed is a part of the "Uralic languages" family. But from my experience, Hungarian talking sounds a lot more fast paced and "slavic" than Finnish and Estonian do.


I'm obsessed with the Hungarian language, if I had a way of learning it I would. It has picked up some slavic loan words over the years, but at least to me you can definitely hear that it's not Indo-European. That's why I love it, it doesn't sound like anything else.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> I'm obsessed with the Hungarian language, if I had a way of learning it I would. It has picked up some slavic loan words over the years, but at least to me you can definitely hear that it's not Indo-European. That's why I love it, it doesn't sound like anything else.


Mmm...I personally dont like it. It sounds a lot worse than any neo-latin languages and even germanic languages..
It is also very hard so...Good luck with that. You will need it. 
Btw, there are plenty non indo-european languages out there: why not chinese, arabic, or swahili?


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> Mmm...I personally dont like it. It sounds a lot worse than any neo-latin languages and even germanic languages..
> It is also very hard so...Good luck with that. You will need it.
> Btw, there are plenty non indo-european languages out there: why not chinese, arabic, or swahili?


I'm not interested in Hungarian just because it's a non indo-european language, I just like the language itself. And I don't know much about the other two, but Chinese is too whiney for my taste.

Either way, I don't actually have a way of learning it, it would just be nice if I did.


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> Unless someone will grab a ruler and start measuring the noses of the entire population of Europe, this burning dilemma will never get sorted out. :rofl
> 
> Claiming some ethnic group has a bigger nose just because someone saw a few people with large noses while visiting some country is ridiculous! There are people with small and large noses in every country. Even the stereotype about the jewish population is debatable.
> 
> ...


Where are you getting this from?Asians don't have the smallest noses... Most of them have wider and flatter noses. I'm half Korean and none of my relatives have tiny noses.


----------

